# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Gerd ist tot

## RuStra

*Wieder ist einer von uns am PK gestorben - heute morgen starb Gerd, dessen Kurz-PKG ich in Form seiner Anfrage, die er im alten Forum letztes Jahr März noch gemacht hatte, anhänge. Er ist nicht einmal 2 Jahre nach seiner PK-Diagnose gestorben.

Gerd hat nach der u.a. Situation keinen Erfolg mit der HB gehabt, hat im Sommer eine Taxotere-Therapie versucht, aber auch ohne Erfolg, und hat dann nur noch lokale OP- und Bestrahlungsmassnahmen an Metastasen machen lassen, die aber gleichwohl weiterwuchsen. 
Er starb den knochenmetastasierten schmerzhaften PK-Tod, wenngleich er die vergangenen zwei Wochen, die er  im Krankenhaus war, Schmerztherapie bekommen hat. 

Ich bin sehr traurig, dass er so und so früh sterben musste und bin in Gedanken bei ihm und seinen Lieben, die ihn begleitet haben; ich bin auch traurig, dass alle Bemühungen, aus unseren Diskussionen heraus seit dieser Eskalation vor 1 Jahr zu einer Behandlung zu kommen, seinen PK-Progress nicht aufhalten konnten.

Rudolf, Hamburg

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Frage an Urologe (+ alle Mitbetroffenen) ist UROPEPTYL-Depot für DHB geeignet?* *, gerd*, _26.03.06, 12:28_ 

Meine Historie:    Jahrgang 1942
04. 2005   Diagnose PK; Biopsie 6 Stanzen positiv;
           PSA 15 ; Gleason 4+3 = 7
04. 2005   Skelettszintigraphie = ohne Befund;
05. 2005   Kernspintomographie/Endorektalspule = Prostata +
           Samenblasen befallen;
06. 2005   Urologe: Start DHB/Leibowitz  3-Monatsspritze 
           ELIGARD + 3 X Flutamid 250 + 1 X Proscar tgl.
09. 2005   3-Monatsspritze ELIGARD; PSA = 0,25
12. 2005   3-Monatsspritze ELIGARD; PSA = 0,56
01. 2006   Termin Onkologe: PSA = 0,86 ; Testosteron = 1,35;
           Empfehlung 4-Wochen-Depot + Medikament wechseln;
02. 2006   Urologe (verärgert): 4-Wochen-Spritze UROPEPTYL;
           150mg CASODEX + 1 X AVODART tgl.
03. 2006   4-Wochen-Spritze UROPEPTYL;
           PSA = 6,67 !!!

----------


## Michael

> ...*ich bin auch traurig, dass alle Bemühungen, aus unseren Diskussionen heraus seit dieser Eskalation vor 1 Jahr zu einer Behandlung zu kommen, seinen PK-Progress nicht aufhalten konnten.*
> 
> *Rudolf, Hamburg*


 
Lieber Rudolf, 
mich macht diese Nachricht ebenso sehr traurig, obwohl ich mich an diese PK-Geschichte nicht erinnern kann und gern Genaueres dazu erfahren hätte.
Gerd war genau 10 Jahre älter als ich und seine Diagnose erinnert mich sehr an die meinige, nur dass mein Gleason 8(4+4) beträgt, was auf eine noch agressivere Variante des Sch...PK hinweist.
Es ist sinnlos, sich jetzt darüber Gedanken zu machen, ob Gerd genug Hilfe von uns oder anderen erfahren hätte, ob er nicht von Anfang an hätte radikaler behandelt werden müssen, obwohl andererseits genau diese Hinterfragung evtl. vielen von uns in ähnlicher Situation die Entscheidung für ein bestimmtes Therapievorgehen leichter machen würde.
Lieber Rudolf, soltest Du noch mehr Material zum Gerds Fall haben, dann maile mir das bitte. Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar dafür.

Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## LudwigS

In unseren Annalen war das zu lesen:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...uropeptyl.html

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## GeorgS

Wenn ein Mitstreiter von uns geht, bin ich immer wieder betroffen - auch wenn ich ihn persönlich nicht kennen gelernt habe. Erinnert es mich doch an meine eigene Endlichkeit.

„Habt vor nichts Angst“, schrieb Elsa Brandström wenige Tage vor ihrem Tod auf einen kleinen Zettel. Heute ist ihr Todestag. Sie starb, relativ jung, mit 60 Jahren ebenfalls an Krebs. Elsa Brandström blickte dennoch auf ein erfülltes Leben zurück. Man nannte sie den Engel von Sibirien, weil sie dort als Rot-Kreuz-Schwester die Kriegsgefangenen betreute und danach ein Heim für Kriegswaisen eröffnete.

„Habt vor nichts Angst“. In ihrer Situation konnte das wohl nur heißen: Habt nicht mal Angst vor dem Tod.

Und möge er uns noch hinreichend Zeit lassen für ein erfülltes Leben, wünscht uns allen 


GeorgS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

auch ich bin sehr traurig über das Ende von Gerd und immer erstaunt über die so unterschiedlichen PK Entwicklungen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## RuStra

> Lieber Rudolf, 
> mich macht diese Nachricht ebenso sehr traurig, obwohl ich mich an diese PK-Geschichte nicht erinnern kann und gern Genaueres dazu erfahren hätte.
> Gerd war genau 10 Jahre älter als ich und seine Diagnose erinnert mich sehr an die meinige, nur dass mein Gleason 8(4+4) beträgt, was auf eine noch agressivere Variante des Sch...PK hinweist.


Michael, der Vergleich wird nicht stimmen - der GS4+3 von Gerd hat wahrscheinlich auch nicht gestimmt, er ist nie überprüft worden wie auch nie eine konsistente Ärzte-Betreuung und -Behandlung für Gerd möglich gewesen ist. 

Er hatte mir nach der ersten SHG-Sitzung, bei der er dabei war, 1 Monat nach seiner Diagnose, gemailt:
"heute war ich bei meinem urologen, um die weiteren massnahmen
zu besprechen. er hat sich geweigert einer zweiten BIOPSIE [rustra: ich nehme an, es ging um die pathologische Zweitmeinung, nicht Biopsie] zuzustimmen. ich könne es ja selber veranlassen. auch zu den vier blutwerten hat er sich abfällig geäussert. dieses täte alles nicht mehr nötig. seine diagnose sei eindeutig, da gibt es nichts mehr zu verbessern."

So ging es los und so ist es geendet. Gerd ist u.a.deshalb viel zu früh gestorben, weil Ärzte ihn dilettantisch behandelt bzw. aufgegeben haben. Nach der nicht funktionierenden Taxotere-Therapie hat der behandelnde Onko ihm mitgeteilt, er sei austherapiert, was Gerd als Urteil übernommen hat, 5 Monate später war er tot. Dabei war nicht einmal die HB vorher in ihren bekannten Spielarten durchexerziert.

Ich muss die Aufgewühltheit dieser Tage sich beruhigen lassen und dann den Versuch einer Aufarbeitung machen, das bin ich mir selbst schuldig. 




> Es ist sinnlos, sich jetzt darüber Gedanken zu machen, ob Gerd genug Hilfe von uns oder anderen erfahren hätte, ob er nicht von Anfang an hätte radikaler behandelt werden müssen, obwohl andererseits genau diese Hinterfragung evtl. vielen von uns in ähnlicher Situation die Entscheidung für ein bestimmtes Therapievorgehen leichter machen würde.


Es ist eben deshalb nicht sinnlos - der Kampf geht weiter, wir können nicht nur, wir müssen aus den Leidensgeschichten derer lernen, die der PK und ein unzureichendes Gesundheitssystem auf dem Gewissen hat.
Das eine ist die Identifizierung einer tatsächlichen Ähnlichkeit, aufgrund derer sich Vergleichbarkeit herstellen lässt. Das andere ist die Mobilisierung eines Hilfs-Netzes, das ebenfalls entlang der Vergleichbarkeit zu erfolgreicheren Hilfs-Netzen sich entwickeln kann.
Den Vorstoss von Werner Roesler zur Plattform zum fortgeschrittenen PK finde ich kann ich da nur begrüssen und ausbauen helfen.

bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Der Tod eines Mitbetroffenen berührt doch immer sehr. Leider gilt es als Sache der Pietät, die Krankengeschichte dann nicht mehr lange zu diskutieren. Da frage ich mich aber, ob das im Interesse aller noch Lebenden richtig ist. Wenn ich lese (Rustra):

`So ging es los und so ist es geendet. Gerd ist u.a.deshalb viel zu früh gestorben, weil Ärzte ihn dilettantisch behandelt bzw. aufgegeben haben. Nach der nicht funktionierenden Taxotere-Therapie hat der behandelnde Onko ihm mitgeteilt, er sei austherapiert, was Gerd als Urteil übernommen hat, 5 Monate später war er tot. Dabei war nicht einmal die HB vorher in ihren bekannten Spielarten durchexerziert."

Sollten hier nicht die Ärzte, die so desinteressiert behandelt haben, zur Abschreckung und Ermahnung aller anderen, durch Publikation ihrer Versäumnisse an den Pranger gestellt werden?
Mit mangelhafter Fortbildung von Ärzten, Desinteresse am Patienten und Behandlungsfehlern gehen wir viel zu tolerant um.In jedem anderen Handwerk wird Fehlleistung doch auch gerügt und mit Sanktionen belegt. 
Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Reinardo,

da stimme ich dir voll zu, aber gilt das nicht auch für uns lebende PKler, wenn uns grobe Therapiefehler oder nicht ausreichende Therapien auffallen?
Gruß Hans

----------


## RuStra

> Sollten hier nicht die Ärzte, die so desinteressiert behandelt haben, zur Abschreckung und Ermahnung aller anderen, durch Publikation ihrer Versäumnisse an den Pranger gestellt werden?


Das wirds nicht bringen.

Hallo Reinardo,

die Schwierigkeit ist, dass die unzureichende Versorgung + Behandlung nur *ein* Problem ist und m.A. nach nicht einmal das wichtigste. Die Autonomie des einzelnen in seiner sozialen Einbettung halte ich für das wichtigste.

Wie reagiere ich auf unzureichende und manchmal in der Tat himmelschreiend schräge "Behandlungen"?  Welche Transformation meiner Wut in Energie mache ich? Wie organisiere ich den Kampf? Wer unterstützt mich dabei? Wie werde ich so getragen von einem Netz solidarischer Bemühungen um mein Leben, das ebenfalls ein Bemühen um das Leben anderer einschliesst, da es nicht ausgrenzend, nicht individualistisch ist?

Ich sammele gerade Punkte, die zum Überleben wichtig sind. Und die, negativ gewendt, immer auch bittere Erkenntnisse beinhalten. Habe ich keine materiellen Mittel und sind die an einem bestimmten diagnostischen oder therapeutischen Scheidepunkte entscheidend, ziehe ich den kürzeren, usw. Lebe ich in einem Land, in dem der PSA-Test nicht bezahlt, die Chemisierung der Umwelt verbreitet und das Gesundheitsbewusstsein der Männer unterentwickelt ist, habe ich von vorneherein schlechte Karten z.B. für PCa-Prevention.

Ansonsten, um Deinen Vorschlag aufzugreifen, ist das Sammeln von Ärzte-Sprüchen, wenn sie denn der Wahrheitsfindung dienen, sinnvoll. Die Abgrenzungen, die man dann daran vornehmen kann, sollten aber nicht das An-den-Pranger-Stellen bezwecken, sondern dem Formulieren von Wegbeschreibungen und Ziel-Definitionen, woher und wohin es gehen soll.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Männer, 

es macht keinen Sinn überhaupt Jemanden an den Pranger zu stellen, es sei denn, das Gesetz läßt es zu!

Ich sage immer "Blicke nicht zurück im Zorn" psychisch gesehen, trifft es einem selbst und schadet nur.

Seit meiner rad. Prostatektomie 09.07.1998 hatte ich 4 Urologen, die Einen waren zufrieden stellend und die Anderen waren weniger zufrieden stellend, nun jetzt hoffe ich daß der 5. Urologe meine Krankengeschichte zu Herzen nimmt.

Gruß, Helmut

----------

